# My JC Higgins stable



## kenspaceliners

*My JC Higgins stable (updated)*

Here's a few pictures of my two spaceliners, and my Jetflow. I'm gathering parts to eventually restore the Jetflow, and the chrome Spaceliner. All three bikes were bought as a bare frame, and built up.
Kenny


----------



## OldRider

Beautiful bikes! I think I just fell in love with that wicked seapost on the red one


----------



## tailhole

cool set of bikes.  How do you like those Musselman hubs?  I just rebuilt my first one today.  They look pretty solid.  Haven't mounted it yet, waiting on the frame to arrive (CWC).


----------



## jpromo

I like your reflector bracket, I believe, used as a cable end for the multi-speed on the red 'liner. A very clever yet simple solution! That will be going in the old mental notebook.


----------



## judy07ward

hey,

After watching the pics of bicycle i really loved them , the one bike which has red liner is lookin awesome and also looking attractive , i also want to change some parts of my bicycle to make my bicycle attractive as yours but i cant find the ways to do this plz give me some suggestion for this i really need it ..... thanks in advance


----------



## jd56

*Nice photo shoot*

Your talent in transforming these headturners and still not having the tanklights, into unique rides, is amazing.
Nice job Kenny. 
Still need to get a tanklight on the Chromed framed Flightliner, or is it a Spaceleiner? I can't remember.

JD


----------



## jwm

@Ken:
Is that a Sturmey Archer 5 speed on the back of the red bike? If so, did you have to widen the rear stays to make it fit? How about the chain line- did it all line up OK?

JWM


----------



## kenspaceliners

JWM sorry for the delay, it's a S/A 3spd. but I still had to widen the rear stays a little to make it fit.
I made a few changes to the old Higgins stable.
Kenny


----------



## Saving Tempest

*WOW!*

Those are swell!


----------



## kenspaceliners

A few changes to the painted Spaceliner. The tank bezel is in primer, I still need to finish it. Picked up some Murray chrome forks, the truss came from a bike I bought from JD56.
Kenny


----------



## Boris

Man! You've got some wild lines going on with that rack on that Spaceliner. Crazy Kool Man, I Dig Your Work!!!*

*Beatnik talk (or jive, as the beatniks prefer to call it). What century is this, anyway?


----------



## kenspaceliners

Thanks Dave, 
the rear rack is actually stock I just removed the sheet metal so it would match the fork truss 
Kenny


----------

